# Looky what waltzed into my truck today



## j-dogg (Oct 14, 2010)

130-dollar Canon Elan 7e pawn shop score 







Came with Targus bag, 28-90 USM lens, roll of FujiFilm Superia 400 and cleaning kit

It has eye control, basically you look at the subject and it focuses to it. It's really creepy, and useful. Building a Canon EOS system just need a few more lenses. Hope to step up to some L-glass by the end of the year. :thumbup:

My only complaint is the LCD isn't backlit like on the EOS 3, this camera has all the functions of the 3 except the backlit LCD and higher shutter speed, which is cool but I can't justify another 100 dollars just for two features I would rarely use. If I had more image stabilized lenses I could see myself shooting the 3 just for the LCD.

Yes, IS lenses work on it, my Tamron 18-270 VC stabilized AND focused, with epic vignetting because it's formatted for APS-C (trading up to a 28-300)

The body is actually an upgrade over my digital because it is all metal. :mrgreen:


----------



## malkav41 (Oct 15, 2010)

I scored one of those w/ the battery grip a couple years ago for about 95 bucks.  
 It's a great camera to boot!


----------



## luvtin (Oct 21, 2010)

nice find...


----------

